# Labor Day Plans?



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone doing anything super special over the long weekend? I picked up the boat this afternoon after work. I wanted to get one more trip in before a hurricane possibly tears up the water. We will be leaving for the bay at around 4:30am. I decided to take the D200 and my 70-300 instead of the old P&S just to see what I could get with it. Sunday will be a day of rest and recuperation. A day on the water always takes a day of rest afterwards for me. Comes with age I guess. That's one of the things I have had to come to terms with over the past few years. Monday morning I hope to get out somewhere and do some shooting. I have not decided where or what. I'll just play it by ear. 

How about you guys? Anything special planned for your weekend? Whatever you are doing I hope everyone has a safe and relaxing one. 
James


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Heading to Athens Texas to run from Hurricane Gustav. Just in case as it is predicted to hit not too far from here and if it turns just a little, we will get another one down the throat.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We are just watching the storm to see where it goes. If it hits here I'll be leaving Sunday with the 3 horses and our 5 dogs and two parrots. We bought the 10 acres in Smithville for a get away. After the Rita nightmare we decided we will never ask the question where do we go with all of our kiddos. We also got it for retirement property. 
I'm thinking the storm will go into Sabine Pass or maybe Morgan City. I'm not in a camera mood right now. I'm too worried about the storm.

Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

enjoy your weekends and keep safe. you're all in my thoughts rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be working graveyards until Tuesday morning. So I dont reallly get a holiday. Could be at the plant on Hurricane crew or just weathering it out at the house or on standby at the station. For all yall leaving be safe and I hope you dont get stuck in traffic like with Rita.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a rather concerned task of having a 21 year old grandson prove to me on paper how it is better for him to consolidate student loans(8 totalling about $50,000) into one loan totalling $50,000.This of course will require a co=signer (guess who).This sit down will be today before lunch.

Here are some of the ills of the problems and their growth,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a so called classic 1979 Corvette purchase( made with student loan money,that no one knew about) which just sits in the garage,a relatively new ,one year old, car purchased with a co signed loan by the other Grandfater(now deceased),a change of schools at the end of the second year with bad timing so that there was a 1 year loss in education(seems there was a girl involved), a son-in-law who can't stay away from drugs ,booze and jail( to lazy to care).

This grandson has it all going for him,looks brains and atheletic ability(6'5") started off to college on a basketball scholarship along with academic scholarships and carries a near 4.0 GPA. He didn't make the grade as an athelete because he was to **** lazy to practice,just wanted to be a game day player,well that doesn't work at that level of play so he quits the basketball but keeps his GPA up at the top and of course his looks kept the girls standing in line(I should have been so lucky)

When he was in the interim of not going to school his student loans became active and payment was required. I told him get a job but the lazy streak prevailed until it became a must.He saw the light and realised he had to do something. He came to me with a desire to become a real estate broker so I thought heres a way for him to pay his way, work part time and go to school too so I sprang for the funding ,he completed the course and got a position and is doing quite well but could double his income with effort(lazy streak coming forth).

This grandson is not a blood born grandson but the son of a step daughter so over the years his guidance was mostly from his mother and grandmother(my wife). If you have never been a stepparent/step grandparent you will never know the feeling of having to be on the outside looking in and having to roll with the punches as others make the decisions and you just fall into place and go with it even when you don't agree.You will come in second if you stand your ground.I truly believe that had I had total control this situation would not exist today..

The holiday spirit of Labor Day may be dampened with long faces before the day is over, I have decided to stand firm on this issue and the game will be played my way or with out me being a player.

It may end up being to his liking it depends on how the cards fall but whichever way I will be the dealer.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Dick, don't co-sign on that loan! On in all you'll be the one paying for it.
Like Dave Ramsey said "The Turkey will taste different on Thanksgiving".


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*Weekend*

Well, I'm at the office all weekend renting generators.


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Just kicking back watching Gustav, may light up the BBQ later today. May ride down to the end of 830 later and watch the idiots try to load and unload boats...


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Well that was easier than I thought,,,,,student loans stay as they were ,its about $100/mth cheaper on him at the moment rather than consolidation and he can pay on the principle when ever he has extra, thereby effectively getting the same savings in the long run as if he had consolidated. I also have him thinking about cutting his losses and dumping the Corvette for what ever he can get for it.

dick the financial consultant


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'm sorry to hear some of you have to work and some others were just hunkering down worrying about a possible hurricane. My wife and I went out in the bay looking for fun, fish, and photos. We found all three. It was a great day out there and the water was beautiful. A little choppy but all in all not bad. I did take the D200 and the 70-300 VR lens. Let me tell you how impressed I really am with that little lens. It is definitely not a top of the line pro lens but you would be hard pressed to find anything better at the price. Like I said, the water was a little choppy and the swells made it extremely difficult to take any kind of picture. I was afraid everything was going to be blurry. After getting home though I was very pleased at the outcome and some of the results. If anyone has been contemplating getting the 70-300 I would say go for it. It is even cheaper now than when I got mine and worth every penney. The VR really works nicely. Even my wife takes good pictures with this setup. That is if she would take pictures of something besides me. Here's a few that we came home with. 
James


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

and a few more...


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Working, looks like a busy weekend.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

My fleet is gone, now I'm importing them from all over. Doesn't look like I'll be going home anytime soon.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, that 70-300VR lens did pretty good. When I do get it, it will be from B & H. I think it's 479.00 something.
I search endless hours on Pbase comparing that lens to others. I'm sold on it.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

is this the lens y'all are talking about?

http://www.lowpricedigital.com/item.asp?item_id=144386


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes Sandy, the lens is a real sweetheart that you will fall in love with when you get it. And yes willsoonbfishin, that is the lens. If you are buying however, be very wary of some of the online retailers that offer astoundingly low prices. Things are not always as they seem. B&H and Adorama are the only two places that I personally buy from. I have always been very happy with both.
James


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks gator. hope to own one in the not to distant future. i have a D40 and am just learning. is that lens a good match for that camera?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a great lens for that camera. I started with a D40 myself and the 700-300 was the first lens I bought after getting it. With the 1.6 crop factor it ends up being 480mm effectively and that's a good amount of reach and quality for the price. You will not be sorry if you get this lens.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

cool. thanks.


----------

